# Steuerspannung 24V AC SELV in der Gebäudeleittechnik üblich?



## popdog (15 Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben vor kurzem unser neues Gebäude bezogen. Dieses ist mit viel morderner Gebäudeleittechnik (Lüftung, Klimatisierung, Brandschutz, Beleuchtung, Heizung, usw.) ausgestattet.

Ich habe mir die Schaltschränke mal genauer angesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei allen die 24V AC Steuerspannung nicht geerdet ist und auch kein Iso-Wächter zum Einsatz kommt.
Ist das in der GLT so üblich? Funktionserde ist an den Controllern und Modulen der DDC-Steuerung angeschlossen. Die hat aber intern keine Verbindung mit einem Pol der Versorgung (ich denke nur Schirmung).

Gut, bei doppeltem Erdschluss kann jetzt niemand verletzt werden, wenn eine Heizungspumpe unerwartet anläuft, aber ich hätte trotzdem erwartet, dass hier die selben Regeln gelten wie es bei unseren Industrieanlagen der Fall ist.


----------



## MSB (15 Juli 2015)

Also ich wüsste jetzt absolut keinen Grund, warum diesbezüglich irgendwas anderes gelten sollte als bei Industrieanlagen.
= Nicht Normenkonform


----------



## Otwin (18 Juli 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste jetzt absolut keinen Grund, warum diesbezüglich irgendwas anderes gelten sollte als bei Industrieanlagen.
> = Nicht Normenkonform



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen!

Ich habe neulich eine Anlage mit Danfoss Kühlstellenreglern gebaut, da durfte die 24VAC-Spannung nicht geerdet werden.
Ist in der DDC-Welt wohl nicht unüblich, da sind teilweise Brückengleichrichter verbaut, die geerdet sind.
Wenn man da die 24VAC vorher schon erdet, kann das unschöne Folgen haben......


----------



## MSB (18 Juli 2015)

Otwin schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich eine Anlage mit Danfoss Kühlstellenreglern gebaut, da durfte die 24VAC-Spannung nicht geerdet werden.
> Ist in der DDC-Welt wohl nicht unüblich, da sind teilweise Brückengleichrichter verbaut, die geerdet sind.
> Wenn man da die 24VAC vorher schon erdet, kann das unschöne Folgen haben......


Kernaussage ist eigentlich was anderes:
a) 24V AC erden
ODER
b) Wenn nicht erden dann Iso-Überwachung

Sollte a und b nicht möglich sein, dann bitte den Hersteller von dem Geraffel um eine fachlich und normativ fundierte Begründung bitten.


----------



## UniMog (19 Juli 2015)

24VAC ist leider in der GLT üblich trotzdem sollte die AC-Seite geerdet sein oder mit ISO-Überwachung.


----------



## UniMog (19 Juli 2015)

Otwin schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen!
> 
> Ich habe neulich eine Anlage mit Danfoss Kühlstellenreglern gebaut, da durfte die 24VAC-Spannung nicht geerdet werden.
> Ist in der DDC-Welt wohl nicht unüblich, da sind teilweise Brückengleichrichter verbaut, die geerdet sind.
> Wenn man da die 24VAC vorher schon erdet, kann das unschöne Folgen haben......



dann weißt du bestimmt auch warum ?..


----------



## GLT (19 Juli 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> 24VAC ist leider in der GLT üblich.


Wieso "leider"?
Kannst du das begründen?



popdog schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Schaltschränke mal genauer angesehen und mir ist  aufgefallen, dass bei allen die 24V AC Steuerspannung nicht geerdet ist  und auch kein Iso-Wächter zum Einsatz kommt.
> Ist das in der GLT so üblich?


Iso-Wächter sind in der GLT eher unüblich, die Steuertrafos (Schaltschrank/DDC) werden aber geerdet.
Aufpassen hinsichtlich Bussystemen (z.B. KNX), da ist es dann wieder was anderes.

Um welches System handelt es sich hierbei überhaupt?
Hast Du die Herstellerdoku bereits konsultiert?


----------



## acid (19 Juli 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Wieso "leider"?
> Kannst du das begründen?



Ich kenne diese ungeerdeten Steuerspannungen auch vor allem aus der GLT.. Siemens, Honeywell und wie sie alle heißen, auch bei Neuanlagen wird das gerne so praktiziert. Auf Nachfrage bekommt man meist nur politische Antworten, da sind die Jungs sehr situationselastisch. 

Zum Thema leider: Welche Vorteile siehst du bei der Wechselspannung?
Einbau eines normalen Hutschienen-Switches wie in der Industrie üblich nicht möglich, dieser benötigt 24VDC. 
Anschluss normaler Sensoren, und sei es nur für eine simple Torüberwachung mit Lichttaster oder Ini, ist nur schwer möglich, 24VAC Sensoren sind unüblich. 
Für Inis und Sensoren an Zylindern (zB für Schieber) sind immer Koppelrelais nötig.

Schon solche "Kleinigkeiten" können bei der IBN furchtbar nervig sein.


----------



## popdog (19 Juli 2015)

Controller sind vier Siemens PXC50D.

Der eigentliche Grund für meine Frage:
Wir hatten bei der halbjährlichen Überprüfung einen Fehler festgestellt: die Brandschutzklappen für die Lüftung der Büros blieben trotz abgeschalteter Versorgung geöffnet (es wurde ein Auslösen der Rauchmelder simuliert).
Es stellte such heraus, dass beim Ablemmen eines defekten Linearaktuators für die Oberlichter in der Halle ein Draht am Metall hing.
Bei einer Bradschutzklappe war das Kabel durch ein Loch in der Kabeltrasse geführt und da die Isolierung abgescheuert. Ein doppelter Erdschluss wie aus dem Lehrbuch.

Kein Pol der 24V AC ist geerdet, Isowächter gibt es nicht und die LS sind auch nur 1 pol.

Wegen Urlaub sind fast alle Kollegen nicht greifbar und ich muss jetzt meinen Horizont erweitern und mich um Probleme kümmern, mit denen ich eigentlich nichts zu tun habe :sb6:


----------



## acid (19 Juli 2015)

Auch bei den PXC gibt es keinen Grund die Steuerspannung nicht zu erden. Man sieht ja was passiert wenn mans nicht macht... 
Oftmals kann man aber dem Schaltschrankbauer keinen Vorwurf machen, Siemens segnet die Pläne ja genau so ab.


----------



## UniMog (19 Juli 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Wieso "leider"?
> Kannst du das begründen?



1. Weil fast alles andere auf 24VDC läuft HUB, Switch, usw. und es viel mehr Produkte dafür gibt
2. Weil 24VDC in den letzten 20 Jahren sich als Steuerspannung durchgesetzt hat.
3. Weil es bei 24VDC kein Brummen von Schützen gibt und kein verbrennen der Schütze durch Wirbelströme in den Blechpaketen

usw. Es gibt noch mehr Gründe

Das Beste sind so Aktionen zB. bei Regelventilen oder Stellmotoren
- Versorgungsspannung 24VAC
- Ansteuerung 0-10V DC und den - vom der  AC Versorgung

Klar funktioniert alles aber ein Fan von 24VAC bin ich nicht.
Ich glaube auch das AC etwas mit dem Preis zb. in der Lüftungstechnik zu tun hat weil dort die Preise fast im Arsch sind







Alleine schon die Bezeichnung 0V AC........


----------



## popdog (19 Juli 2015)

Ich kann persönlich 24V DC auch besser leiden.

Redundanzen der Stromversorgung sind deutlich einfacher zu realisieren. Ich verbaue öfters mal zwei Netzteile, die dann über ein Redundanzmodul entkoppelt werden. DC USVs sind auch deutlich einfacher.


----------



## GLT (19 Juli 2015)

popdog schrieb:


> Controller sind vier Siemens PXC50D.


Siemens Desigo also.
Die machen keine Ausnahme hinsichtlich Erdung der 24V, da sie mit G u. G0(geerdet) arbeiten.
Siehe Projektierungs-/Installationshandbuch CM110562de Kapitel 6.4 (findest Du bei Siemens u/o per Google - ansonsten kann ich dirs auch per Mail schicken)

Werden mehrere Trafos (Inselstationen) aufgebaut, wird die Erdung beim 1.Trafo gemacht (nicht bei jedem).



popdog schrieb:


> Kein Pol der 24V AC ist geerdet, Isowächter gibt es nicht und die LS sind auch nur 1 pol.


Das mit der Erdung würde ich noch genauer untersuchen - siehe Handbuch.
Isowächter setzt man in der GLT überlicherweise nur in IT-Netzen ein, sonst nirgends.
1pol. Automaten sind absolut üblich u. völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Nost (19 Juli 2015)

Ich denke ac wird verwendet weil es guenstiger ist. Trafos kosten generell weniger wie netzteile. Des weiteren sind ac Schutze guenstiger wie welche fuer dc. Ich kenne auch einige Teile die eine sekundaerseitige Erdung nicht ueberleben. Z.b. Schrittmotor Treiber fuer expansionsventile in der kaeltetechnik.
Wird sekundaerseitige nicht geerdet ist das meiner Meinung nur dann ein Problem wenn daraus eine Gefahr resultiert. Bei dann nicht funktionierenden brandschutzklappen wurde ich von einer Gefahr sprechen.


----------



## acid (19 Juli 2015)

Nost schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch einige Teile die eine sekundaerseitige Erdung nicht ueberleben. Z.b. Schrittmotor Treiber fuer expansionsventile in der kaeltetechnik.



Könntest du das näher erläutern, eventuell mit Herstellerlink?


----------



## Nost (20 Juli 2015)

z.b. bei Alco 
http://emersonclimate.com/europe/ProductDocuments/AlcoLiterature/DE_EC3X32_65127.pdf

z.b. bei Danfoss 
http://www.berling.pl/files/Asortyment/danfoss/instrukcje/EKD_316_en.pdf

Das Problem tritt auch bei Schneider Electric und bei Eliwell auf.

Bei Danfoss heist es dazu

Any external connection with grounding could create a ground 

loop through a diode in the rectifier bridge which could destroy 

the power supply in EKD 316.


----------

